# hi everyone! new here =]



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Have any pics of your horses to share with us?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome & we do love pictures!


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome! Always wanted to visit LA. 

I'm new here too. 

I can't wait to see pictures of your foal (when it's born) and horses!


----------



## blondieandbomayan (Jun 4, 2012)

i hope i did this right. if so. the first picture is my friend maria on blondie a couple months ago. the second is a collage i did of blondie's belly as it has gotten bigger. and the third is Bo cooling off in the pond.


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Love the pictures. That picture of Bo is stunning! Great capture! You have some very pretty ponies!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
you have a nice looking horse


----------



## Dressage Queen (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome! I'm originally from Louisiana as well enjoy the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Also an original Louisiana girl! Northeast LA to be exact. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! You've got a beautiful horse. Good luck with the new little one on the way.. how exciting! Welcome to the forum, it's great to have you here. 

- Z


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, great pics! Waiting for that baby picture....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm and I say "Welcome to the forum!"


----------

